# To me interesting your judgement.



## roman-uhf (Dec 3, 2010)

I understand that my singing is far from an ideal, but anyway - your judgement is interesting to me.

To me interesting your judgement apropos here this my singing:










And it is my personal site:

http://www.wingedsign.com


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

MORE VIBRATTO  

Or should I just say "vibratto" because I can't hear any here. 

Too much groaning, too.

But if you're singing as amateur for your own pleasure and without any professional ambitions, well, it's not that bad, go on if you have fun with singing.


----------



## roman-uhf (Dec 3, 2010)

And what about it?

Recitar… Vesti la giubba Pagliacc emotional


----------



## roman-uhf (Dec 3, 2010)

These are different files of record, but a picture identical


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

roman-uhf said:


> I understand that my singing is far from an ideal, but anyway - your judgement is interesting to me.
> 
> To me interesting your judgement apropos here this my singing:
> 
> ...


It may be because I'm not used to amateur operatic singing and obviously *I* wouldn't be able to do any better, but if you want a frank opinion, I didn't like it. No vibratto, off-pitch in several occasions, poor articulation of the musical line. Sorry.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

It actually reminded me of Andrea Boccelli - the voice lacks warmth and the issues about vibrato discussed by others above are also relevent. I'm not hugely knowledgeable about opera, but "On With the Motley" from _Pagliacci_ is one of my favourite arias, I have it on disc sung by the greats Caruso and Gigli...


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree with some of the comments above but on the positive side it's better than Russell Watson's so-called opera voice


----------



## roman-uhf (Dec 3, 2010)

*comparing with Russell Watson's even is insulting*

To tell the truth, comparing with Russell Watson's even is insulting, as he is simply "microphone" singer and about any opera voice in its case generally it is impossible to speak.
I don't need a microphone generally. A microphone for record for me - the big problem as I simply "kill" him and to adjust record uneasy enough. I had possibility to practise singing in a hall the area in 1000 square meters. Ten crystal chandeliers there hang and all of them ringed, 
As well as crystal on desktops. Can look at this hall:

http://banquet.com.ua/banquet/photo/27066_128892668708836890/

Still I had possibility to try a voice in the big halls of two different theaters. There there was no possibility to make record, but my sound (according to present) - filled all hall.

My records which I here have presented, are made far from an ideal and in my judgement - the compression at convergence was excessive. It has strongly reduced dynamics of execution.


----------

